# The future for Darbee Visual Presence



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The unit has been in the field for a while now, we and many others have produced reviews, and the price has risen to $349. Darbee has announced a new high end product, but it seems to me that there should be interest from display vendors regarding putting it in their units. What are your opinions? Several questions come to mind.

Home Theater Shack's review by Mechman is here.

Should be built in to displays, processors/AVRs or none of these?
What kind of controls should be provided if it is?
How much would be a reasonable premium to pay on a new set?
Should it be on high end or low end sets? All sets?

How long do you think it will be before a manufacturer comes up with something very similar and calls it a "clarity" control?


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

A very interesting question. To me without further refinement it may be most useful as a tool for film makers and processors. That way its effects can be added before it misreads noise and other artefacts. I doubt this is their target market since it is relatively small.

I think they need to find a way to cancel the effects of how it reacts to artefacts. Possibly add the discontinued Fleas noise reduction circuitry and then the Darbee effect. At that point it becomes very useful to incorporate into displays and AVRs. It also now could be an interesting stand alone device.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> Should be built in to displays, processors/AVRs or none of these?


I believe that it is a feature that could be built into displays.



lcaillo said:


> What kind of controls should be provided if it is?


I think it would end up being one of those marketing department named controls, "Contrast Clarity Control" or something like that. There should be just a single controls with 10 or 20 settings.



lcaillo said:


> How much would be a reasonable premium to pay on a new set?


It should add no more than $50-100 to the price of the set.



lcaillo said:


> Should it be on high end or low end sets? All sets?


All.



lcaillo said:


> How long do you think it will be before a manufacturer comes up with something very similar and calls it a "clarity" control?


To be honest, I don't see this being picked up by any of the manufacturers anytime soon. I don't think it would be tough for them to mimic it somehow though. The problem though, is that it does not work for everything and will need to be turned off for some things. Then again, if a major manufacturer decides to add it maybe those issues will be fixed. :huh:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I still see this as post processing of a less than perfect picture. In that 4K is coming out now, I suggest that this kind of processing will be obsolete soon (I hope). If post processing of 4K video improves the picture, I will be very disappointed.

Am I wrong here?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't think resolution is the issue. What the processing does is increase dynamic range in the luminance in very small select picture elements. This enhances the apparent sharpness and clarity of the image but does not really affect resolution. Of course, higher resolution can give you better dynamics in fine detail, but the two are not necessarily the same problem. Lighting and depth of field can leave you with areas that will be affected by the darbee visual presence processing even with very high resolution images.


----------

